# Sharpest rabbeting bit (for softwood)



## BrianBurns (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello All,

I make classical guitars, and teach guitar making here in Fort Bragg, CA (home of the Krenov woodworking program). Guitars use softwoods like spruce, western red cedar, and redwood for their soundboards. 

One of the most important router operations is cutting the rabbet around the perimeter of the guitar body for gluing in the protective binding. Routing the softwood soundboard requires a really sharp bit--a dullish one doesn't give a crisp edge, and the appearance of that edge where the binding is glued is really apparent under the French polish finish!

So my question is what brand in your experience has the best sharpening job done on it at the factory?

Thanks a bunch,

Brian Burns


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Brian! I am not totally sure, but a shearing action should cut better. I would try Oak Park Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue It depends on if your on a table, but up shear, or down shear might do the best.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

One of the best I have come across is the one below,note the shearing angle of the cutters...

Rockler Rabbeting Bit Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools

=========



BrianBurns said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I make classical guitars, and teach guitar making here in Fort Bragg, CA (home of the Krenov woodworking program). Guitars use softwoods like spruce, western red cedar, and redwood for their soundboards.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Another top brand is Whiteside Tool & Machine. They can be purchased at Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net -- Router Bits Store

I've attached their catalog, for your convenience.

Jim


----------

